# Eure TOP10 Marathons?



## frad80 (30. November 2018)

Hallo,

welches sind die Top 10 Marathons, die man auf jeden Fall mal machen sollte (inkl. Etappenrennen)?

Bin gespannt...

Ich hole mal den Wasgaumarathon und Kirhczraten Black Forest in meine Top Ten.


----------



## baloo (1. Dezember 2018)

Grand Raid (CH)
Hero (I)
Nationalpark Marathon (CH)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (4. Dezember 2018)

1. Salzkammergut Trophy A-Strecke (AT)
2. National Bike Marathon (CH-  Scuol)
3. Grand Raid (CH


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Dezember 2018)

4islands.hr
bikeadventure.pl
rallydiromagna.com


----------



## Jabba81 (6. Dezember 2018)

Dann werfe ich *Riva del Garda* mal noch in die Runde...
https://riva.bike-festival.de/marathon/allgemeine-info/


----------



## Tapir (8. Dezember 2018)

Raid des Hautes Fangnes 
Cimes des waismes 
Ardennen Thropy 
Wasgau Bike


----------



## Peter88 (20. Dezember 2018)

@Tapir Du langweilst... In Belgien sind doch alle Rennen geil 

Mal ein paar kleinere Veranstaltungen die ich toll finde:
Der Schierker Endurothon im Harz ist ne ziemlich lässige Veranstaltung.
Gut gefällt mir auch der MTB Marathon am Ruhrsee (bei Aachen)  und Zierenberg (Nordhessen). Bei den drei Rennen merkt man das keine Agentur sondern Biker die Veranstalter sind.


----------



## DasMatze (20. Dezember 2018)

Schierker Endurothon +1 (ist auf der langen Runde einfach ne Hammer Strecke)
Plan de Corones MTB Race (heißt inzwischen glaub ich Kronplatz-King... strammes hm/km Verhältnis, sehr viel ital. Starter... da ist einfach andere Stimmung als z.b in Riva)
Maleville (ist ne Weile her und die Erinnerung verblasst langsam...aber definitiv vorn dabei)
Viele wirklich gute Events sind inzwischen leider nicht mehr existent... z.B.


MAD East Challenge (3 Tage, tschechische Trails,ne Bob-Bahn hoch, gutes Rahmenprogramm)
24h von Ahrensböck (sehr familiär zum Saisonende)


----------



## Tapir (20. Dezember 2018)

@petter88
Stimmt in Belgien sind alle Rennen geil.
An der Ruhr ist der Marathon allerdings nicht ;-)


----------



## Jabba81 (20. Dezember 2018)

Roc d'Azur hatte mir auch sehr gut gefallen...
Bin damals den Canyon Roc Marathon und Roc Ruelles de Roquebrunes-sur-Argens gefahren...


----------



## Tischgrill (21. Dezember 2018)

Viele kleinere Events bei mir in der Nähe. 
Die Gleichung "je größer das Event desto besser" oder "je weiter weg desto toller" gilt bei weitem nicht immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin2608 (21. Dezember 2018)

Salzkammergut Trophy


----------



## Themar7 (30. Januar 2019)

Malevil Cup
Kitzalp Bike
Grand Raid
Eiger Bike


----------



## MrEidechse (13. Februar 2019)

Mill Man Trail (LUX)
Rothaus Bike Giro


----------



## pacechris (13. Februar 2019)

Sigma Sport Bikemarathon Neustadt a.d.W


----------



## Weirdo (13. Februar 2019)

Jura Radmarathon Lupburg


----------



## carasc (22. Februar 2019)

Ebm Seiffen und der Miriqudi Bike Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. März 2019)

Grand Raid Cristalp / Verbier-Grimentz 
Riva del Garda (Strecke der letzten beiden Jahre)


----------



## RacingAddict (20. April 2019)

Etna
GRC
Pedal de Foc
Brighton Big Dog
La Tramun


----------



## pacechris (20. April 2019)

Mill-Man-Trail in Luxemburg, ist nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Cappucino (24. April 2019)

Dolomiti Superbike
Kronplatz King
3epic
Val di Sole Marathon


----------

